# Proper id on this puffer



## ty (May 14, 2004)

I beleive it to be a takifugu niphobles, am i right?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks like a Takifugu niphobles to me as well. And looks to be a big one as well. Is it yours?


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Looks like a Takifugu niphobles to me as well. And looks to be a big one as well. Is it yours?
> [snapback]826837[/snapback]​


It is sort of mine. I was taking care of it for about 2 months till a new tank for him was properly set up. The puffer is very active(is constantly swimming like an exodon) and begs for food. When you go near the tank it will swim back and forth as fast as it can even creating small waves sometimes to beg for food.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Yep, T. niphobles are very active. A great BW/SW puffer to own.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

do they get along in small groups or is it best to keep them seprate?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

They do fine with each other, provided they have enough room and food. But they are really quite tolerant of each other.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

To me it looks as my Takifugu Ocellatus but with the colours washed out!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool puffer no matter what haha


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i like it


----------



## TAN (Oct 5, 2004)

its a beautiful Takifugu Ocellatus..
that looks Healthy,are you keeping them in bw or sw?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet it's a nice fich :nod:


----------

